# 8 hole dog trailer



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

8 hole diamond plate dog trailer
Built in 2010
insulated floor, front, back and storage on top
5500 lb axle with 15" rims and tires
http://s626.beta.photobucket.com/user/c ... sort=3&o=0
http://s626.beta.photobucket.com/user/c ... sort=3&o=1

These pics are of when it was in the shop being built.
$5200

Matt
435-730-5295
[email protected]


----------

